
Smallest Federated Wiki Videos - erkose
http://wardcunningham.github.io/
======
WestCoastJustin
Searching for the code, find it @ [https://github.com/WardCunningham/Smallest-
Federated-Wiki](https://github.com/WardCunningham/Smallest-Federated-Wiki)

------
jsilence
Really like the way Ward and the others involved take the wiki idea one step
further and solve the task by designing a protocol for sharing bits of
information instead of writing yet another wiki engine.

The are of course writing another wiki engine, but as a reference
implementation. I sincerely hope that others pick up the idea and protocol and
include these mechanisms for information and data sharing into their products.

Wondering whether they are aware of the micro formats and whether these
formats are being used in their implementation
([http://microformats.org/](http://microformats.org/)).

